# Merging does



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a doe who - because of the death of her sister - is now living alone.

She's 14 months old.

I have some of her nieces and daughters in a separate cage. They lived with her and her sister until they were fully weaned, and have lived separately since then. They are less than a year old.

I would really like this solo doe to have company again, but I'm not sure if she will have 'forgotten' her daughters and nieces and will now regard them as alien intruders if I try to bring them back into her cage.

So my big question is this: can I put the nieces and daughters back with their solo mum/auntie, or are they too old to merge into the same cage, i.e. will I risk territorial fighting and violence? Is there any likelihood that their mum/auntie would still accept them as cagemates?

Just because she's beautiful, I've attached a picture of her


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, put all the does in a newly cleaned tank.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, agree with Lake. A clean cage with no territorial smells, put them in together. There is sometimes a bit of a scuffle for a short time but it's very rarely problematic, and all is then usually well with does.


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Many thanks to both of you for these helpful and reassuring replies!

:thx


----------

